
Lime’s Loss to Top $300M in 2019 - sndean
https://www.theinformation.com/articles/limes-loss-to-top-300-million-in-2019
======
panpanna
That's nothing compared to their losses when cities start suing them for
littering and causing accidents.

In some places the city has started gathering abandoned bikes for destruction.
I wonder if you can buy these from the city and build something with the motor
and the battery...

~~~
rwmurrayVT
Last week I saw a lime scooter through the window of a Sherwin-Williams store
around 10pm. They had an emergency team fixing it at 10:45pm. It won't take
long before their use of "public" land will cause a huge legal issue.

